# Trivia 4/28



## luckytrim (Apr 28, 2020)

trivia 4/28
DID YOU KNOW...
From 2000 to 2007, 93% of all new jobs created in the state of  New Jersey
were government jobs.


1. Name That Flick;
"Private Santiago is dead, and that is a tragedy. But he is  dead because he
had no code. He is dead because he had no honor, and God was  watching."
  a. - A Few Good Men
  b. - G.I. Jane
  c. - Apocalypse Now
  d. - The Dirty Dozen
2. If I suffer from Pediculosis_Capitis, what is my problem  ?
  a. - Hair falling out due to illness
  b. - Infestation of Head Lice
  c. - Cracked and Peeling skin between the toes
  d. - Fallen Arches
3. What theme do the movies "A Beautiful Mind", "Proof" and  "Good Will
Hunting" have in common?
4. Which of the Fifty has a John Denver tune as its State Song  ?
  a. - Colorado
  b. - West Virginia
  c. - Neither
  d. - Both
5. What sort of critter is a Limpet ?
  a. - Shellfish
  b. - Worm
  c. - Snail
  d. - Centipede
6. Where would you find feathers on a horse?
7. Here's a country fan favorite: What, according to Joe  Nichols, makes "her 
clothes fall off"?
8. Which two Great Lakes border Wisconsin?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Calvin Graham was only 12 years old when he enlisted in the  U.S. Navy. He
won a Bronze Star and a Purple Heart before the Navy found out  how old he
was.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - b
3. Mathematics
4. - a
5. - c
6. Around the Hoof
7.  Tequila
8.   Superior and Michigan

TRUTH !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwQ6XRw7-fI


----------

